# Average ufc event length?



## MILFHunter947

Hey guys i wanna know how long a UFC event is on average, because here in egypt, theyre gonna be showing ufc 112 at 8:00 and at 10:00 theres gonna be a real madrid vs barcelona game which i also want to see. My guess is that its 2 hours, or maybe less, so can anyone enlighten me on this cuz this would really help. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Leed

It's about 2 hours, so I'll guess you will make it.


----------



## Dan0

I tried to answer your question, but then your username sidetracked my attention.


----------



## MILFHunter947

Dan0 said:


> I tried to answer your question, but then your username sidetracked my attention.


Lol and you ended up goin to the website hahaha


----------



## kay_o_ken

you wont miss much of your game if any, events are usually between 2-2.5hrs long. even if the event went 2.5hrs you prolly wouldn miss more than like 10-15min of play anyways so watch both! sounds like a good night to me lol


----------



## MILFHunter947

kay_o_ken said:


> you wont miss much of your game if any, events are usually between 2-2.5hrs long. even if the event went 2.5hrs you prolly wouldn miss more than like 10-15min of play anyways so watch both! sounds like a good night to me lol


Yea bro it will, good news is, i found out its gonna be at 7:00 so no more worries


----------



## Inkdot

MILFHunter947 said:


> Yea bro it will, good news is, i found out its gonna be at 7:00 so no more worries


In Sweden El Clásico game starts 21:55, then directly after in the _same channel_ the late showing of UFC starts at 00:30. :thumb02:

I would have prefereed if they aired the early showing of UFC. It is rare for us to watch it at any decent time. Its usually 04:00 in the morning/night.


Oh btw, Ill cheer for Barça of course!


----------



## tufufcboy

depends normally its around 3 hours without title on the line if title on the line its about 3 and a half and this could quite easily be 4 hours with 2 title shots


----------



## luckbox

Inkdot said:


> In Sweden El Clásico game starts 21:55, then directly after in the _same channel_ the late showing of UFC starts at 00:30. :thumb02:


Hell yeah, UFC 112 and El Classico. Can't get much better then that.


----------



## DJ Syko

i think you will miss the first half mate, UFC is scheduled for 3 hours and with 2 title fights it could use the whole time slot. I wanna watch the game too, but no way will i miss a second of the UFC for it.


----------



## Spec0688

UFC is usually 2.5-3 hours long, it usually ends 12:30-1am EST when it starts at 10, and there are 2 title fights so you can add a extra 20 minutes to the average length.

Although the Silva vs Maia fight wont get passed 2nd round, who knows how long Edgar will last...lol


----------

